# Requesting passport back for travel while waiting for EEA2 RC



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Hello expats, 

I'm in the UK on an EEA FP. My husband and I are about to send our passports to the UKBA to apply for my EEA2 RC. So here's my question: Is there a set amount of time that the UKBA must have your passport (or likes to have your passport) before you're allowed to request it back for travel? 

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Oleander77 said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> I'm in the UK on an EEA FP. My husband and I are about to send our passports to the UKBA to apply for my EEA2 RC. So here's my question: Is there a set amount of time that the UKBA must have your passport (or likes to have your passport) before you're allowed to request it back for travel?


There isn't. You can request straightaway. It takes them up to 5 working days to return your documents. I suggest you enclose a special delivery envelope so that you can get them back fast and secure.
See UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national under More Information.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Joppa said:


> There isn't. You can request straightaway. It takes them up to 5 working days to return your documents. I suggest you enclose a special delivery envelope so that you can get them back fast and secure.
> See UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national under More Information.


Hi, Joppa! Please do tell more about the special delivery envelope... Is this something that we can also enclose to hopefully speed up the return of our documents? Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Hi, Joppa! Please do tell more about the special delivery envelope... Is this something that we can also enclose to hopefully speed up the return of our documents? Thanks!


Special Delivery? Next Day | Royal Mail Ltd


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Hi, Joppa! Please do tell more about the special delivery envelope... Is this something that we can also enclose to hopefully speed up the return of our documents? Thanks!


You can buy one at a post office. Postage is £6.35 for up to £500 compensation with guaranteed next-day delivery by 1 pm, and you pay a small extra for the envelope (around 30p).


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Okay, so I'll enclose that with the other documents we send in. And I'll keep my fingers crossed that they take the hint 

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Okay, so I'll enclose that with the other documents we send in. And I'll keep my fingers crossed that they take the hint


When you ask for your passport(s) back by email (non-urgent) or phone (urgent), if you have enclosed a special delivery envelope, they will use that to post them back.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Joppa said:


> When you ask for your passport(s) back by email (non-urgent) or phone (urgent), if you have enclosed a special delivery envelope, they will use that to post them back.


What do you mean about asking for our passports back? It's my understanding that if we request their return before the visas are processed that the application will be cancelled and we'll essentially turn into over-stayers since our current visas will have expired. Which would not be good...

Is there anyway to know when the visas have been processed and make the request at that time? Or do they just get sent out immediately after processing (and therefore making a request is pointless)?

Also, an attorney told me that if my husband has to travel for work, he can submit a company letter requesting swift processing when we go in for Biometrics. But how do we get the letter to the right people? I'm unclear about the process. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> What do you mean about asking for our passports back? It's my understanding that if we request their return before the visas are processed that the application will be cancelled and we'll essentially turn into over-stayers since our current visas will have expired. Which would not be good...
> 
> Is there anyway to know when the visas have been processed and make the request at that time? Or do they just get sent out immediately after processing (and therefore making a request is pointless)?
> 
> Also, an attorney told me that if my husband has to travel for work, he can submit a company letter requesting swift processing when we go in for Biometrics. But how do we get the letter to the right people? I'm unclear about the process. Thanks for your help!


Remember this thread is about applying for residence documents under EU rules where you can request passports back without your application being withdrawn. For normal FLR or settlement under immigration rules, you are correct. Esp if it's the applicant's passport you want back, only on compassionate ground you can do so without forfeiting your application and fees. See under Contact at the bottom LH menu of UKBA homepage.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Okay, thanks!


----------

